# First Cook on RK



## wittdog (Apr 29, 2007)

As most of you know I’m expecting delivery of a Ranch Kettle this week….So what do you guys and gals think my first cook should be on it….Feel free to write in your ballot....


----------



## Finney (Apr 29, 2007)

Cook a pig.


----------



## Finney (Apr 29, 2007)

I hate being the first to vote.   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Cook a pig.


I think thats what I'm going to do to kick off my vacation in July


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2007)

I voted for chicken....I think the skin and the meat let you get
a real good feel for a new grill, and there's lot's of grease to
start seasoning it.

That said, you don't deserve that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dog, what ever you cook I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

ribs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Go nuts with chicken! Get that new boy slimed up! I'd do all 1/4's with a heavy "road side sauce"   Enjoy!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah...chicken. Roadside style


----------



## john pen (Apr 30, 2007)

Surf and turf...and invite the Pen's


----------



## john a (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

this thread talked me into making roadside chicken yesterday!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> this thread talked me into making roadside chicken yesterday!


Nice to see I'm good for something..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Spatchloc the chicken and road side them.  Should make a purty looking RK.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 30, 2007)

If it were me I would do ribs...the gormet Q food, but that's what I do best.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 30, 2007)

no one told me you were getting a Ranch Kettle  [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif] 

with the size of that thing, I'd do all the above!


----------



## Griff (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> this thread talked me into making roadside chicken yesterday!



Me too.


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2007)

Well it’s a close race…road side chicken and ribs and nobody caring cuz I don’t’ deserve the RK….Looks like it’s going to be chivetas chicken, smoked corn….and…any suggestions for another grill side? I have the room I want to use it…


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> any suggestions for another grill side? I have the room I want to use it…



I think you could smoke and grill at the same time.  You may have trouble figuring out which catagory to post pics in.


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it did echo when I was talking to it yesterday   Really it did..


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how it holds temps from one side of the canyon to the other.


----------

